# Pigeon needs home, SF Bay Area



## RideAWhiteSwan (Apr 11, 2007)

So, he needs a home.  I found him over 2 months ago now (wow, going on 3, actually!), hoping he'd be able to fly and he just can't. He otherwise seems perfectly healthy - was treated with antibiotics, de-lousing spray, and all the normal stuff to ensure he's OK, and he doesn't seem to have any injuries... he just can't fly. I was originally keeping him inside but eventually put him outside in the small pack patio area, hoping he'd eventually just be able to fly and... he hasn't. One day he escaped (I guess from the front gate - someone didn't block off the open area at the bottom) and I had hoped he flew out but nope! Found him huddled in a corner, covered in oil, just as unable to fly as before. 

Anyway, when I first found him he seemed like an alpha male... would do the ruffling up, marching, cooing thing and peck anything that came near him!  Very bold! Now, he's adapted to be quite tame - will come right up to me, let me pick him up... even lets me hand feed him! He can't fly but can lift a few feet and glide. Can't really get any substantial lift, though.

I can't keep him as I already have enough pets (dog, cat, rats) and he obviously poops a lot and I wouldn't want to keep him in a tiny cage, and can't really keep him in the back too much longer as 1.) I'm sure he's lonely without anyone else and 2.) it's a common area and I'm surprised no one's complained yet (and couldn't really blame someone if they did). 

Again, he's extremely tame and sweet and just all around lovely! If anyone wants him, um, PLEASE let me know. I'm in San Francisco - willing to take him anywhere within a day trip (as far as LA, Reno, etc...). Hopefully someone with other pigeons (misfit or otherwise) but really anyone willing to keep him as a pet would be lovely. PLEASE!

Thank you!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey...I "major" in misfits...I have one aviary housing two mostly blind pigeons and some button quail. Another aviary houses 40 prisoner/rescued homers, with 5 or 6 "floor dwellers" who can only fly a few feet etc...your little guy would be welcome here if you could drive most of the way to Ventura....see if you get any better offers, but if not, I'm willing to work with you and give this one a forever home with "like minded" mis-fits. (references available)


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

You couldn't find a better home than with Kippermom! Thanks for taking care of this poor pigeon.


----------



## TwinkieSlug (Oct 6, 2009)

I would have loved to adopt him, I just adopted one from the Marin Humane Society and they say it's a male. So I'm looking for a female companion. I hope you find a nice home for him.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Twinkie, if our member Elizabethy can't help you out with one of her Kings (I mean if you want a smaller bird for some reason), let me know. I have a few rescued single gals up for adoption and I'm in Santa Rosa.


----------



## RideAWhiteSwan (Apr 11, 2007)

kippermom said:


> Hey...I "major" in misfits...I have one aviary housing two mostly blind pigeons and some button quail. Another aviary houses 40 prisoner/rescued homers, with 5 or 6 "floor dwellers" who can only fly a few feet etc...your little guy would be welcome here if you could drive most of the way to Ventura....see if you get any better offers, but if not, I'm willing to work with you and give this one a forever home with "like minded" mis-fits. (references available)


Ah, sorry for the late response! But yes, that should be wonderful! I'll PM you (they have PMs on this forum, right? I'll find out, I guess) about more details. But yeah, Ventura should be fine! 

And thanks to everyone else chiming in, too!


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

Man- that little pigeon just won the Birdie Lotto! 

Yay, Kippermom!!!


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad you are helping this birdy out Kippermon. I hope we get pictures when you get him. min


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Rideawhiteswan asked for references...which is fine....could either Elizabeth or Terry W. chime in that I am not a breeder or a dog trainer or anything else that we watch out for when placing birds? I am sending pics of my loft and appreciate that the rescuer is being careful about a new home...

thanks.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Definitely! Kippermom is a HUGE GO!*



kippermom said:


> Rideawhiteswan asked for references...which is fine....could either Elizabeth or Terry W. chime in that I am not a breeder or a dog trainer or anything else that we watch out for when placing birds? I am sending pics of my loft and appreciate that the rescuer is being careful about a new home...
> 
> thanks.


..Swan .. your beloved bird just got blessed with the offer of one of the best homes in So Cal .. please don't pass this up! Call me if you would like to talk .. 949-584-6696 .. or just work this out with Kippermom. I promise you that she is a great, great home.

Terry


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*Ditto!*

OMG, I wish Kippermom would adopt me! YES! She is DEFINITELY MickaCoo approved!

And good for you for investigating on behalf of your pij!


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

From all the "conversations" I've had with Kippermom and all the advice she's given to members here, we just know she is a gold adoptive mother!! She knows so much about birds and loves each one to the fullest!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Thanks guys...now even I want to adopt me! I have sent a few pics and we'll wait to see if we can make this happen.


----------



## RideAWhiteSwan (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks to everyone, I really appreciate it! And kippermom sent me pictures of where he'd be living and it looks great, so yes, I'm definitely all for it.

I'm sure he'll love actually being with other pigeons again (as it is, he often stands at the gate watching other pigeons outside... ack! So this will be a much needed change for him!)

Cheers!


----------



## bluebirdsnfur (Jan 20, 2009)

Good choice Swan. Kippermom will give your little misfit a 'dream come true' home. You will never have to worry about him ever! 
Congradulations Kippermom! You are such a sweetheart!


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*Update....*

UPDATE.....Swan is driving this little one all the way to LA from SF next week so he can move into the Pigeon Palace with my merry band of misfits...(the pigeon, not Swan. ) Now THAT is love and devotion. I am not always sure my HUSBAND would drive that far for me...


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I just read this thread, but with all the good references I will also adopt Kippermom 

Ivette


----------

